

OCZ releases Vertex 3 Max IOPS SSD - primesuspect
http://tech.icrontic.com/news/ocz-releases-vertex-3-max-iops-ssd/

======
Bandrik
More performance than I need (at least, my wallet tells me this)... but still,
nice to see OCZ continuing to give us SSD love. :D

